# Black Comb and Face, Yellow Foot Bottoms...



## galaga6846 (Oct 31, 2021)

What am I?

Currently 6 months old with a tiny black comb, black face with hints of red, bare black legs with yellow spots on the bottom, and a light pink tongue. Also has green/purple sheen to her feathers. She's not laying eggs yet. 

I got her from someone selling Marans, ISA Browns, and Olive Eggers. But she stumps me.
















Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some sort of mix?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Some sort of mix?


I have two mixed which look like this. They are local rescues that someone got in the Spring from Trac. Supply.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Do you know what kind of birds the place you got her from had?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Do you know what kind of birds the place you got her from had?


Just different crosses.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Just different crosses.


Well, then her makeup is probably too scrambled to figure out possible heritage. She'd just be called a mutt, or a barnyard mix.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL PJ just answered the question you tossed out to the OP. If you read her original post is stays they came from someone with three breeds. I can't remember what without looking but Maran was one of them.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

she looks just like my girl, who is a dominant copper (marans mixed with barred rock). my guess is she's a marans or marans mix


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> she looks just like my girl, who is a dominant copper (marans mixed with barred rock). my guess is she's a marans or marans mix


They are good birds.


----------

